# San Rafael little grand



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

So the San Rafael is approaching 200 cfs......It seems like a great flow to go.
Has anyone IK'd it at this level and if so is it a day float or an overnighter?
With a hike up virgin springs and kane wash in there as well.
Thanks,
Fattire


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

I have no answers for you, never been to the area. Now I'm super interested though so following the conversation. Just got a packraft and this looks like a great trip.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, it goes at this level and it can be done in one day. Its 17 miles so hikes could happen but obviously you'd have to get on early. Eddie, contact me if you'd like to make something happen from BV.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

https://www.roadtripryan.com/go/t/utah/san-rafael-swell/sanrafaelgorge


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Phil, I'd be super exited to make a trip happen. What's the typical window to run it? My best chance to get 3-4 days off in the near future would be around the weekend of 4/29. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ty Tanner (Mar 27, 2009)

*san rafael*

Hey Phil, was thinking that I had read in another post that you and Logan were trying to plan a trip to this run. I would be game if your party doesn't get to loaded up. Have Logan contact me if it starts to take shape. Thx


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

The one time I've done it there was around 300 cfs, which was adequate for a canoe. It is a stunning canyon and worthy of your time. I did it as an overnighter but you can do it as a day trip.


----------



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

whoa...looks like it dropped to 160......lol......how about now?
Has anyone floated it this low?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

I've boated it at 100. Low but enough to get through without dragging.


----------

